# La cagué



## ryba

ToñoTorreón said:


> Otra por el estilo: la cagué.


Y cómo se dice, _Tuve una muy buena oportunidad de conseguir un empleo, pero la cagué. _¿Está bien? Tiene el significado de perder algo por bobo o atontado/perplejo? Esta "la" en _cagarla _se refiere directamente a una cosa en femenino, como _oportunidad_ o siempre se dice con "la"? No sé si me hice claro..


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Respecto al tema de "la cagué" está bien, pero creo que hay una sutil diferencia con lo que preguntas. En mi opinión cagarla es hacerlo mal, pero no necesariamente por aturdimiento, sino también por otras causas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## bb008

ryba said:


> Y cómo se dice, _Tuve una muy buena oportunidad de conseguir un empleo, pero la cagué. _¿Está bien? Tiene el significado de perder algo por bobo o atontado/perplejo? Esta "la" en _cagarla _se refiere directamente a una cosa en femenino, como _oportunidad_ o siempre se dice con "la"? No sé si me hice claro..


 
Si, Ryba, pero toma en cuenta que todas estas expresiones son de usó coloquial, como diario, pues, no es que vayas a escribir algo o hablar con alguien mayor que tú diciendole: "tuve una buena oportunidad de empleo y por estar de pendejo, la cagué", a menos que le tengas mucha confianza. Ok...entendido...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ryba said:


> Y cómo se dice, _Tuve una muy buena oportunidad de conseguir un empleo, pero la cagué. _¿Está bien? Tiene el significado de perder algo por bobo o atontado/perplejo? Esta "la" en _cagarla _se refiere directamente a una cosa en femenino, como _oportunidad_ o siempre se dice con "la"? No sé si me hice claro..


 
Bueno, si se lo dices a un amigo, sí está bien. Si se lo dices a tu futuro jefe, la volverías a cagar .

La cagué, en este sentido de equivocarse, es siempre con "la". 

- ¡Chin! La cagué y le dije a Juan que vi a su novia con Pedro.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Qué cagada lo usamos cuando alguien hace algo bien sin querer: encesté de cagada, de cagada metí el gol. Cuando esto sucede, los contrarios dicen "ca-cayó".

Qué cagado es lo mismo que "qué chistoso" o "qué gracioso".

Creo que hace poco vi un hilo con las diferentes acepciones de la cagada.


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> Qué cagada lo usamos cuando alguien hace algo bien sin querer: encesté de cagada, de cagada metí el gol. Cuando esto sucede, los contrarios dicen "ca-cayó".
> 
> Qué cagado es lo mismo que "qué chistoso" o "qué gracioso".
> 
> Creo que hace poco vi un hilo con las diferentes acepciones de la cagada.


 
La usamos de las dos formas positivo y negativo, tu sabes, cuando la cagas bien o cuando la cagas mal...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que raro bb, yo nunca la he escuchado con connotación positiva....
si no te importa, me podrias dar algún ejemplo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Que raro bb, yo nunca la he escuchado con connotación positiva....
> si no te importa, me podrias dar algún ejemplo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 

Un ejemplo: cuando dices algo o haces algo que impresionas a las personas: (yo soy una que lo dice) ¡me cagas!... algo así como me impresionaste..., que bien que fino..

"No porque tu sabes tengo algunos contactos, puede ir a una presentación, y conocí a Bill Gates"...¡Coñó me cagas! (me cagas, que impresionante quién conoce a Bill Gates, no cualquiera, o sí)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias bb.
Tienes razon, en ese modo si.
Yo lo interpretaba solo en el modo de:
La cagó
La cagada y
Que cagada.

Nos salimos del hilo por cierto....


----------



## the boss

Me cagas! en México significa que alguien te harta, te fastidia.

Otro uso es cuando haces algo a alguieny ese alguien se queda atónito o sorprendido:

Le dije que no iba a prestarle el dinero y se cagó


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina, es una expresión muy común (se ve que nos la pasamos haciéndolo o, por lo menos, diciéndolo); parece que ryba se especializara en ellas . Pero por supuesto que es una de tantas que usamos sólo en extrema confianza.


----------



## Betildus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, si se lo dices a un amigo, sí está bien. Si se lo dices a tu futuro jefe, la volverías a cagar .


Exacto, doblemente cagada
- Le dije a XXX todo lo que pensaba de él/ella, ¡la cagué!



bb008 said:


> La usamos de las dos formas positivo y negativo, tu sabes, cuando la cagas bien o cuando la cagas mal...


Por estas tierra también tiene una connotación "positiva"
- La pasé tan bien, bailé toda la noche, ¡la cagué!
- ¡La cagó!, tiene una casa preciosa.


----------



## Marcelot

¡Qué curioso!

Nunca había oído MUCHAS de estas expresiones.

Tengo la impresión de que "la cagué" se utiliza igual en Argentina y en España.
Lo que más me sorprende es el uso en Chile que nos da la compañera Betildus:

Por estas tierra también tiene una connotación "positiva"
- La pasé tan bien, bailé toda la noche, ¡la cagué!
- ¡La cagó!, tiene una casa preciosa.

Ninguna de estas expresiones existe en Argentina (mi referencia es Buenos Aires), curioso, ¡ni una!
Hablo de Chile porque estamos "al lado" y evidentemente hay más similitudes que con un mexicano o un venezolano...

A ver amigos, me gustaría conocer más expresiones con "cagar" en sentido positivo.

Insisto, me parece muy curioso ... y divertido .


----------



## Betildus

Marcelot said:


> ¡Qué curioso!
> 
> Nunca había oído MUCHAS de estas expresiones.
> 
> - La pasé tan bien, bailé toda la noche, ¡la cagué!
> - ¡La cagó!, tiene una casa preciosa.
> 
> Ninguna de estas expresiones existe en Argentina (mi referencia es Buenos Aires), curioso, ¡ni una!
> Hablo de Chile porque estamos "al lado" y evidentemente hay más similitudes que con un mexicano o un venezolano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Marcelot:
> Ni lo creas, me he llevado muchas sorpresas en este foro, tenemos mucha similitudes con los mejicanos y venzolanos, no tengo idea el por qué y quizás nos unen menos cosas con nuestros vecinos, ¿será por el gran cordón montañoso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ver amigos, me gustaría conocer más expresiones con "cagar" en sentido positivo.
> 
> Insisto, me parece muy curioso ... y divertido .
Click to expand...

- XXX (una mujer), ¡la cagó!, tuvo un bebé hermoso.
- Me salió de maravillas mi charla, ¡la cagué! (¡me pasé!, "lo hice muy bien") y tantas otras pero ya es tarde y estoy cansada.


----------



## Marcelot

Betildus: ¿La cagó y tuvo un bebé ?
No, no... los argentinos somos muy finos  como para decir esas barbaridades . 

Te diré dos "maldades " porque ya sabes que quien bien te quiere...

1ro) No hay similitud con México si escribes "mejicanos".
¡¡¡Yo sí, siempre he escrito "mexicano" como corresponde !!!!

2do) Pertenecemos al mismo bloque lingüístico, ¿no?
Lo que pasa, sí, te delataré , es que prefieres las playas venezolanas y meXicanas .

Saludos con besos y sonrisas .


----------



## Betildus

Marcelot said:


> Betildus: ¿La cagó y tuvo un bebé ?
> La cagó pa'ser hermoso el bebé
> No, no... los argentinos somos muy finos  como para decir esas barbaridades .
> 
> Te diré dos "maldades " porque ya sabes que quien bien te quiere...
> 
> 1ro) No hay similitud con México si escribes "mejicanos".
> ¡¡¡Yo sí, siempre he escrito "mexicano" como corresponde !!!!
> Bueno, acepto la correción, muchas gracias Marcelito. De ahora en adelante escribiré mexicano pero lo pronunciaré mejicano
> 
> 2do) Pertenecemos al mismo bloque lingüístico, ¿no?
> Lo que pasa, sí, te delataré , es que prefieres las playas venezolanas y meXicanas .
> Pero es que son aguas más tibiecitas, con arena blanca y mar turquesa y por estas latitudes ¡me cago! de frío: "o frio me faz mal"
> 
> Saludos con besos y sonrisas .


 
Gracias por tus besos. Un saludos grande.
P.D. Sorry, tuve que sacar tus monitos porque de lo contrario no podía poner los míos jejejejeje


----------



## sicoticosandro

si en chile se ocupa tambien e la cague como algo bueno, pero depende del contexto de la frase, o sea, comunmente se ocupa cuando uno caga una oportunidad, o sea, por algo malo...pero a veces, y dependiendo del tono y de la entonació puede ser bueno...ejemplo.

puta que jugó bien ese weon, la cagó pa jugar bien (realmente no se porque se ocupa asi, pero efectivamente se puede ocupar en un sentido positivo)


----------



## bb008

Betildus said:


> Exacto, doblemente cagada
> - Le dije a XXX todo lo que pensaba de él/ella, ¡la cagué!
> 
> 
> Por estas tierra también tiene una connotación "positiva"
> - La pasé tan bien, bailé toda la noche, ¡la cagué!
> - ¡La cagó!, tiene una casa preciosa.


 

Bueno en este sentido yo tengo un primo que dice esta cagante o están cagantes.

Por ejemplo te compraste un par de zapatos y preguntas que tal, te gustan, Respuesta: Chamo están cagantes. Es decir que están tan finos, bonitos, arrechos, etc. que están cagantes...


----------



## Alexis Advance

Otros usos de esta expresión:

- _Estás cagado de la cabeza (utilizada entre amigos)  ->  Estás loco / Cómo se te puede ocurrir eso_
_ 
- Está cagado de la cabeza (refiriéndose a un tercero)  ->  Está loco (padece demencia)
_ 
_- Tengo la mano para la cagada  ->  Me duele la mano / Tengo una herida muy dolorosa en la mano / etc._


----------



## Marcelot

Alexis: Sorprendido, retomo tu último ejemplo:

_- Tengo la mano para la cagada -> Me duele la mano / Tengo una herida muy dolorosa en la mano / etc._

En ese caso, un argentino te diría "tengo la mano para la mierda" pero nunca "para la cagada".

Saludos de no quiero cagarla .


----------



## Betildus

Marcelot said:


> En ese caso, un argentino te diría "tengo la mano para la mierda" pero nunca "para la cagada".
> 
> Saludos de no quiero cagarla .


Hola:
Ambas son válidas, "tengo la mano pa'la mierda" (en chileno) o "tengo la mano pa'la cagá"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Betildus y Marcelot:

¡Qué extraño! Si dijeras eso en México, se te quedarían viendo  y alguien diría que para eso él tiene un papel (o al menos un calcetín).


----------



## Alexis Advance

Pues aquí en Chile se utiliza mucho esa expresión, y creo que más que "para la mierda".

No sé si lo pueden corroborar mis compatriotas.


----------



## HUMBERT0

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, si se lo dices a un amigo, sí está bien. Si se lo dices a tu futuro jefe, la volverías a cagar .
> 
> La cagué, en este sentido de equivocarse, es siempre con "la".
> 
> - ¡Chin! La cagué y le dije a Juan que vi a su novia con Pedro.


Hay quien dice, "la defequé" para no decirlo con todas sus letras.


----------



## Alexis Advance

HUMBERT0 said:


> Hay quien dice, "la defequé" para no decirlo con todas sus letras.


¿No crees que así pierde su esencia? Me parece que la gracia de la frase es justamente la palabra "cagué", sino ya se torna muy innatural.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Alexis Advance said:


> ¿No crees que así pierde su esencia? Me parece que la gracia de la frase es justamente la palabra "cagué", sino ya se torna muy innatural.


Se toma a broma lo de “la defeque”, ya que se sabe que se está diciendo como eufemismo de la cagué.


----------



## ryba

Rayines said:


> En Argentina, es una expresión muy común (se ve que nos la pasamos haciéndolo o, por lo menos, diciéndolo); parece que ryba se especializara en ellas . Pero por supuesto que es una de tantas que usamos sólo en extrema confianza.


Yo no abrí este hilo, fueron los mods quienes lo abrieron. Jaja, igual, no niego que me interese el tema; me parece buena la idea de discutirlo por separado.

Gracias, BB y Toño por la advertencia, jajajajaja.  



ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, si se lo dices a un amigo, sí está bien. Si se lo dices a tu futuro jefe, la volverías a cagar .







HUMBERT0 said:


> Se toma a broma lo de “la defeque”, ya que se sabe que se está diciendo como eufemismo de la cagué.


Síii, me hizo defecar de la risa. 

No, en serio que suena muy chistoso eso de sustituir las palabras de coloquiales pa' bajo con un vocabulario casi médico.


----------



## ryba

ToñoTorreón said:


> Qué cagada lo usamos cuando alguien hace algo bien sin querer: encesté de cagada, de cagada metí el gol.


En Argentina sería _de pedo_ o _de orto_ (_orto_ es una palabra conosureña, significa _culo_), así que todo parece estar encadenado semánticamente.


ToñoTorreón said:


> Cuando esto sucede, los contrarios dicen "ca-cayó".


Po-posta?? (o sea ¿de veras?)


----------



## bb008

Hola RYBA, como dices tú, no abriste el hilo fueron los moderadores, pero no importa, porque la idea vino de tí, así que no podemos negar que este hilo fue ¡Cagante!... Muy bueno.


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, si se lo dices a un amigo, sí está bien. Si se lo dices a tu futuro jefe, la volverías a cagar .
> 
> La cagué, en este sentido de equivocarse, es siempre con "la".
> 
> - ¡Chin! La cagué y le dije a Juan que vi a su novia con Pedro.





_*jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja (infinito)


Chevere *_


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia tambien usamos "la cagué" pero no en sentido positivo.

"la cagamos compañero, nos desviamos del camino"

Otro uso: "manicagado" se le dice a los que usan la mano izquierda para todo (a los zurdos). También al que suelta algo que tenía agarrado se le dice manicagado.

Por supuesto, estos son usos coloquiales y entre amigos.

"Soltaste el pocillo y se quebró. Mucho manicagado"


----------



## azukax

ESTA BIEN LO QUE DICEN QUE PUEDE SER POSITIVO Y NEGATIVO, PERO CREO QUE EL POSITIVO (CHILENO, MEXICANO) ES TOTALMENTE INFORMAL Y NO SUENA MUY BIEN TAMPOCO, A MENOS QUE SE ESTE TENIENDO UNA CONVERSACION CON ALGUIEN MAS DE CONFIANZA.
DECIR: "la cago!, la casa linda" es sumamente informal
PERO DECIR: "la cague!, hice algo que no debí haber hecho" es una expresion mas universal, aunque igualmente informal, que se usa al hablar y no al escribir. 
Se usó desde un principio en forma negativa. En forma positiva es una creación más moderna en el habla que sólo se da en algunos países y que por llo tanto no se entendería en otros.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Acá en Juaritos no creo que se use "en positivo", siempre que la he oído es porque alguien hizo algo que no debía.

Otro uso parecido (y negativo también) es cuando algo nos parece insoportable o nos provoca enojo.

¡*Me caga la madre* (me enerva) que llegues tarde!


----------



## didakticos

_*Cagarla*_ en Costa Rica no tiene vuelta de hoja. Significa (casi) lo mismo que dice la Academia:
_
*~**la.*__* 1.     * loc. verb. vulg. Cometer un error difícil de solucionar._ 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Diría algo más. Más que difícil de solucionar, yo opinaría que es un error sin solución. Porque si la cagué, la cagué del todo: no hay medias cagadas, al menos para mí.

Espero no haberla cagado con esta explicación .


----------

